# Where Art Thou, Edvet…?



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Sep 2021)

Does anyone know if @Edvet is okay?

Ed went MIA in 2020 and frequently wonder how he is doing. Can anyone in the Netherlands confirm he’s safe and well?


----------



## DeepMetropolis (19 Sep 2021)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Andy Taylor (19 Sep 2021)

Hope hes ok. Its not the same here without him.


----------



## Zeus. (19 Sep 2021)

I was thinking @Edvet had been quiet for bit as well, hope all is well also.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Sep 2021)

We as mods have been wondering that for quite a while, I know he had a busy life, so sometimes life just takes over, hope everything is OK though!


----------



## zozo (21 Sep 2021)

{EDIT BY LD]

Physically he seems to be OK.

The rest is private... He probably is very busy at the time with doing what needs to be done. 

That's all I could find out...


----------



## Zeus. (21 Sep 2021)

We all have 'S H I T' to deal with from time to time


----------



## zozo (21 Sep 2021)

Zeus. said:


> We all have 'S H I T' to deal with from time to time



Yup indeed, and he's a nice guy and likely a nice and popular Vet too... Then changing directions in life he likely will get a Scheiß load of questions via e-mail etc. about how and why. Too many to answer... I guess I would go under the radar too for a while if I were in his shoes and focus on what needs to be done.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (21 Sep 2021)

@zozo, you are quite the detective  I knew he was living in Lelystad but there the knowledge stopped. Good the know that he's still around somewhere and we hope he's well and finds his way back to the forum.


----------



## zozo (21 Sep 2021)

DeepMetropolis said:


> @zozo, you are quite the detective  I knew he was living in Lelystad but there the knowledge stopped. Good the know that he's still around somewhere and we hope he's well and finds his way back to the forum.



Thank you...  But it wasn't that hard following the obvious... 

{EDIT BY LD]

It seems he did a good job and got popular with it too... He will be missed and obviously not only at UKAPS.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Sep 2021)

Hi Guys, due to privacy, I am going to edit some posts and remove personal information.


----------



## zozo (21 Sep 2021)

Thanks, Paulo!... 😘
I'm like a kid in a candy store sometimes...


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Sep 2021)

Just thought would be best to keep it separate on UKAPS, some info is public domain but still its not shared by the person on UKAPS so thought it would be best to keep it separate, hope that makes sense


----------



## zozo (22 Sep 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> some info is public domain but still its not shared by the person on UKAPS so thought it would be best to keep it separate, hope that makes sense



Yes and no, there are a lot of links shared and posted on ukaps leading to vets, stores and also personal/public Facebook pages that were not posted by the creators and that are still there to read. In this case, the context was slightly different.

But I understand that communities can be tricky and sensitive surroundings that should be moderated... And I'm just the piano player that doesn't need to worry about moderation and I don't receive complaints if there are any. You do and you are a moderator and I fully respect and trust your judgement in thinking ahead, feel free to moderate my posts as much as you think you need to. If it makes sense to me actually is totally irrelevant and not even worth a discussion, so no questions asked.

Your actions only can make me feel that I'm in good hands too when it ever comes to that... 

Thank you.


----------

